
Clive Thompson on the Death of the Phone Call - mshafrir
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/07/st_thompson_deadphone/
======
jaybol
Clive Thompson is easily the author who most regularly grabs my attention long
enough to read an article start to finish and then actually email him to tell
him how awesome the article was.

